
Massachusetts Covid-19 Manufacturing Capacity Index - pointillistic
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSdmYFsiH9-t_qyuUWmbDIgzX6h9bUZEkE_Jc6e2CD2aYm7_aQ/viewform
======
ssawyer06
Any idea who’s coordinating this? Would like to share but want to make sure
this is legit.

